# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  ذخیره کردن motion presets

## matinebi

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید عزیز 

میخوام یک موشن که درست کردم رو ذخیره کنم تا واسه بقیه آیتم ها استفاده کنم ولی ارور زیر رو میدهد
خطای موشن پرستی.png

لطفا راهنمای نمایید

----------

